# Bikes through the years...



## moonbeam (Dec 21, 2004)

So there has been talk lately on other forums and on our local mtb forum about bikes you've had over the years. It's kind of fun to think back and reflect on the good, bad, and all the morphs of bikes over the years. 

Some people might say we have problems... nah, we just have our priorities straight.  
I've been riding (well...consistently anyway) for less than 2 years but I've got a bit of a "problem" already. 

Here's my list... think back, post yours!

1. Pink banana seat Huffy. What girl didn't have this bike???

2. Trek 920--College commuter bike. This poor bike never even saw dirt I don't think. I probably thought dropping over a curb was a big deal.

3. Pink no-name road bike, 650c front, 700c rear, downtube shifters...wish I still had that little beauty. Not sure where she went.

4. Yeti ARC--originally geared with front suspension...now it lives on as a rigid singlespeed. God love her, she's my baby.

5. Ritchey Road Logic...purdy girl, doesn't get enough attention. Needs a new paint job, we'll be taking up collections for that soon.

6. GF Sugar. Made me think I'd give up riding trails forever. Hated that thing. Sold it quick.

...somewhere in here is where the Yeti morphed into its current beautiful state.

7. Voodoo Bokor. See notes for GF Sugar.

8. Yeti Kokopelli...hardtail from the early 90's when Yetis were still made in Durango. Lives on the west coast in Donkey's garage. Current build is 1x9.

9. Surly Cross-check commuter bike, fixie, complete with coffee cup holder on the handlebar. Aforementioned coffee cup coveted by others because of the quote "My other legal stimulant is my bicycle" on the cup.

10. Airborne B-29. Proof that little girls can ride big wheels. This bike makes me enjoy riding gears again. 

11... A wise man once said we're always one bike away from the perfect fleet... my next will be a 29er singlespeed, but the little Yeti girl will be sad.

I'm in double digits, but I know there's a bunch of you who can top me!
ca


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

moonbeam said:


> ...Here's my list... think back, post yours!


I certainly can't top your collection, but it's still quite interesting how the bikes serve as chapters in one's life.

1. "The Ol' Blue Bike"- probably late 60's dark blue kids Schwinn complete with chain guard, fenders, coaster brakes, white pinstriping, and more steel than most modern cars (might weigh more too). Among us 40-odd cousins on my dad's side this was THE bike almost all of us learned to ride on. It's fun to go to family reunions and just mention "The Ol' Blue Bike", because EVERYONE has their own great story about it. 
2. Yellow and white bannana seat bike with the big handlebars, probably late 70's/very early 80's. Bent one of said handles clear over into the other in a 'first day on the newly paved road, discovered at the last minute only half the monster hill was finished' wipeout. Picking sand-sized bits out of scars on my knuckles until I was nearly 20.
3. Some Sears-type 1980s 10 speed my dad bought from a neighbor that never did shift right and had completely wacked out wheels. I put more miles on it as a teenager than anyone in my family, riding it a couple miles up and down our country road to visit people or get to the bus (just throw it down in deep grass and it will still be there this evening undiscovered!). This was the bike that really sparked my desire to ride.
4. 1990-91, 11 months in Uruguay: 1980s red Bianchi girl's bike belonging to host sister, balloon tire single speed complete with fenders, welded on book basket, etc. I rode this bike nearly all summer through town and out into the plains beyond, leaving early and coming back 1-4 hours later for lunch. Poor bike's rims were WAY worse for wear that fall!
5. 1991 Diamondback Topanga- first bike I purchased myself. I'd easily put at least 2000 miles on the thing by the time it was stolen in fall '93... it was my transportation, amusement when I was new in town and didn't know anyone, and ultimately resulted in meeting my husband when it became the catalyst for many fun dates on and off road. Only later discovered it was too small and was the source of knee problems. Still have a very visible dent and scar in my shin from messing around at a BMX track.
6. 1993 GT Backwoods- replaced bike above after theft. Hit a cat going over 25mph on a city street 6 weeks before getting married, which resulted in interesting scars one can notice in my wedding pictures.  This bike went on the honeymoon out to Yellowstone and back, although we didn't do nearly as much riding as we'd hoped. It was later my suburban errand-runner when we were broke finishing up college and I didn't want to spend gas money. It finally got front shocks and clipless pedals in about 2000. This bike is now serving as a panniered commuter for a local guy that only recently got his driver's licence.
7. 2000 Surly Crosscheck- I wanted a commuter/road bike that could take some beating as well as pinch hit for touring as life allowed, and from research this seemed ideal. Outfitted w/ a triple up front for life in the mountains. I absolutely LOVE this bike, although I will soon be tweaking stems and saddles to get the fit a little more dialed in.
8. 2002 Marin East Peak- in 2004 the GT was chewing through it's second drivetrain, the rims were pretty thin, and it was time to look for something modern that hopefully was lighter and fit a little better. I was looking for a HT, but this machine was on closeout having sat around for a couple years. Yes, it's much lighter than the old GT.  Combined with an excellent saddle choice, by far the most compfortable bike I've ever ridden- as evidenced by my riding it until 38 weeks pregnant here recently.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

I'm so envious, you guys have had so many bikes and amazing stories to go with them! 

We have like 30 cousins on mom's side, we shared clothes and one communion dress but never anything as cool as a bike.

I'll post my list again as it's nice to reflect:

1) shiny red trike w/streamers
2) blue and white bike with a banana seat, named the "Blue Angel" after the fighter jets
3) blue 3-speed Schwinn cruiser- my father couldn't understand why I wouldn't want a 10-speed, and I was like, "Who needs ten speeds??" The 10-speeds looked too precious and prissy to me.
4) Specialized HardRock Sport circa 1991, blue like the Schwinn. Rigid ChroMoly, now my beloved, sturdy street bike.
5) Trek 4500, first hardtail. Got me more involved in riding and gave me courage to try the black diamonds. R.I.P. stolen 10/21/01 around 5:15pm on Thompson St. in NYC (my fault, used a cable lock. Made me realize I am indeed capable of serious harm to another human being.)
6) Trek 4900 WSD, replaced above, current HT.
7) Santa Cruz Blur, first full-suspension fancy-schmancy rig. Most expensive thing I own, car included.

Someday would like a road bike and SS, and if I have money to burn, one of every other type of bike out there (tandem, 29", DH, touring, cruiser....)


----------



## donkey (Jan 14, 2004)

moonbeam said:


> 4. Yeti ARC--originally geared with front suspension...now it lives on as a rigid singlespeed. God love her, she's my baby.
> 
> 7. Voodoo Bokor. See notes for GF Sugar.
> 
> ...


Notice how your bike selection improved with the introduction of the black Yeti(with the obvious exception of the hated Voodoo!).........I wonder what that means?

B


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

*Pardon the roadie moment....*



moonbeam said:


> 3. Pink no-name road bike, 650c front, 700c rear, downtube shifters...wish I still had that little beauty. Not sure where she went.


You don't see many road bikes from that era (early-mid 80s by the shifters) with 650c fronts. Except Terrys.



moonbeam said:


> 5. Ritchey Road Logic...purdy girl, doesn't get enough attention. Needs a new paint job, we'll be taking up collections for that soon.


Yum.


----------



## Crankypants (Feb 4, 2004)

*Yikes!*

I don't want to think about how much this cost after #8.

1. 1970ish Schwinn stingray
2. Cheapie Sears 10speed
3. 1984 Univega Supra Sport 10 speed - I still have this. It's now a singlespeed with blue ano mtb bars. It was my main commuter until my commute changed to include a hill I couldn't ride in the one gear.
4. 1990 Univega hybrid - I thought I could ride it on trails! Sold it to buy #5.
5. 1993 Cannondale M500 - I thought it was pretty expensive at $550... Sold it to buy #7
6. 1993 Bianchi Eros - needed a real road bike. sold it to buy # 11
7. 1995 Bontrager Race Light - with a Mag 21 suspension fork. Worse than rigid. It cracked and I got a store credit towards #9.
8.1998(ish) Ted Wocjik fully - A work of art! My first custom build. Bought from Ted himself. Sold it to buy #12.
9. 1999 Independent Fabrications Special - it broke and was replaced with # 13.
10. 2000 GT Avalance - commuter with gears to replace #3. I still use it.
11. 2001 Seven Axiom - "needed" a better road bike
12. 2001 Titus locomoto - wanted more travel. it broke and I sold the replacement frame to buy #
13. Independent Fab. Special - replacement for #9. Still have it.
14. 2002 Juliana FS - this bike was great, but I wanted more travel... sold it to buy #16.
15. 2002 Haro SSX singlespeed - my first SS! I like SSing, but not the aluminum frame. sold it to buy # 17.
16. 2004 SC Heckler - finally enough travel! 
17. 2005 Spot SS - mmm steel.
18. 2005 Surley Cross-check - commuting (faster than #10) and trail riding (makes the easy trails more interesting) - sometimes both at once.. 
19. 2006 ...the Heckler's kind of heavy. I "need" a lighter FS for long rides and races...


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

Crankypants said:


> 18. 2005 Surley Cross-check - commuting (faster than #10) and trail riding (makes the easy trails more interesting) - sometimes both at once..


Kinda funny how many of us ended up with this bike, eh?  I agree, riding it off-road is a totally different slice o' fun.


----------



## donkey (Jan 14, 2004)

wooglin said:


> Yum.


Yup, her little Ritchey is pretty hot. Matching Ritchey fork of course It'll look even better once we get a fresh coat of paint sprayed on there.

Okay, back to the 29" board

B


----------



## moonbeam (Dec 21, 2004)

*The Cross Check...*



verslowrdr said:


> Kinda funny how many of us ended up with this bike, eh?  I agree, riding it off-road is a totally different slice o' fun.


Yep, I thought so too! It's so versatile. I saw a thread a few months ago on the 29er board about the different builds of them. Right now mine is fixed with fenders but as soon as I get some cross tires the fenders are gone, I'll switch to the freewheel side and give it a go in the dirt.

It's fun to hear about other people's bikes over the years. I think we've all had some sort of Schwinn at some point too! One I left off the list was the 10 speed blue Schwinn I got one Christmas...complete with the big red bow and all.

And since my dear one lurks here...A nice little Soma Juice with a big red bow would sure help me relive those wonderful childhood memories.


----------



## moonbeam (Dec 21, 2004)

donkey said:


> Yup, her little Ritchey is pretty hold. Matching Ritchey fork of course It'll look even better once we get a fresh coat of paint sprayed on there.
> 
> Okay, back to the 29" board
> 
> B


Hold? My bike is hold? Hot? I'm gonna go with hot. Cause she is.

And yes, my little collection has improved greatly since you came into my life.


----------



## donkey (Jan 14, 2004)

moonbeam said:


> And since my dear one lurks here...A nice little Soma Juice with a big red bow would sure help me relive those wonderful childhood memories.


And since my sweet girl lurks here.....another Moots Mooto-x built with their new sliding dropouts would do wonders for me

B


----------



## donkey (Jan 14, 2004)

moonbeam said:


> Hold? My bike is hold? Hot? I'm gonna go with hot. Cause she is.
> 
> And yes, my little collection has improved greatly since you came into my life.


Okay, I edited


----------



## donkey (Jan 14, 2004)

Alrighty...I'll play but I'm only gonna list true MTB's...if we get into cross bikes, fixies and road bikes I'll be up all night and I still won't be able to remember all of them

1. My first MTB- Pops bought it for me at Montgomery Wards. It was black and red and way too big. I rode it all over town and in the dirt for a few years. It ended up getting stolen from in front of a grocery store while I was inside buying a lunchable. This was in 5th or 6th grade.

2. My first true MTB-Blue and PInk Specialized Rockhopper. Rigid 21 speed. This bike was actually pretty nice. I didn't own a car at the time so I rode this thing to work, high school, trails, beaches...etc. I bought it and an acoustic guitar at a yard sale for $40 total. The bike got donated to charity....the guitar was given to a friend of mine as her first guitar...she still has it and plays the heck out of it.

3. Scott steel hardtail-Not a terrible bike....onza canti's and a RS mag 21. This bike met it's demise while driving into my garage...with the bike on the roof.

4. My first FS-Schwinn S-96-A true piece of crap. No two ways about it....this is still the worst bike I've ever thrown a leg over. I still see them on the trail sometimes and I hurt for the owner. I couldn't sell it fast enough. I think I got $600 for it complete.

5. Built my first SS-1997-Traded a ringle peace sign cable hanger and a few other choice bits for an old steel motiv frame with an RS mag 21. Definitely the quintessential first singlespeed. I rode the heck out of it. For a while I had it set up as a fixed commuter and put tons of miles on it like that. It met it's last days while I was working at a summer camp....I took it up there for the summer but it never made it home.

6. Specialized FSR- The really low end blue and red one.....I was working at a bike shop and had to have it. I basically thought I was the coolest cat in town with this thing. Then the new models for the next year came out and I had to have one...I sold this one to a customer at the shop...I even threw in some red ano bits to sweeten the deal.

7. Giant XTC FS- Continuing on the trail of discontentment I tried my hand at another full suspension....this one had first generation formula discs on it. Terrible. Bobbed like a cork on the high seas and the brakes barely worked. Sold it on ebay for next to nothing.

8. First true SS-Redline Monocog. Great first SS but not too flashy. Always left me wanting for something a little more soulful.

9. Marin Pine Mountain- Finally on the right path...steel hardtail. I really liked this bike and held on to it for a few years. This bike covered trails all over the western states and I was loving every minute of it. I ultimately turned this bike into a SS after I purchased and started riding #10

10. Yeti ARC- Turquoise hardtail from the last year that they were building the ARC out of aluminum as opposed to scandium. It was built up with the full racer geek setup....low narrow flat bars and anRS Sid. Had it down to just over 21 pounds but never bonded with it. Turned it into a SS after a while but ended up selling it after buying my first 29er...#11

11. Surly Karate Monkey, Geared-The bike that opened my eyes and changed my riding for good. I basically quit riding anything else at this point and spent all my time on this bike. The karate monkey is still one of my all time favorite bikes. This particular frame spent time rigid, suspended, drop bars, flat bars, discs, cantis, v's. You name it and it probably spent some time on this frame. I finally sold the frame after buying a Ti frame a few years later.

12.Surly Karate Monkey, SS-I loved #11 soo much that I built up a SS version of it. This bike was always rigid and dirty. I quit riding everything else at this point and focused all my efforts on this bike. This bike opened soo many doors for me. I sold it to a good friend a few months back...I don't regret it because I see how much he loves it and how it's changed his riding style over night.

13.Carl Strong TI SS-This is the first MTB I have owned that I will never sell. Carl nailed every detail of the frame so much soo that it's been 2.5 years and there still isn't a thing I'd change. This bike has seen a few 100 mile days, snow, desert, Hawaii and a trip to TN

14.Gary Fisher Sugar 29"er-There was never a bond between me and this gal....I really wanted to like her but she rubbed me wrong from the first date on. I'm not really sure what the problem was but something in the design of this frame didn't work out for me. Sold on the MTBR classifieds after just a few months.

15. Moots Mooto-X 29"er-The finest geared bike I have ever owned...period. For a rigid hardtail I can't imagine anything being more comfortable and compliant...a joy to ride.

16.Curtlo 29"er-Great bike. Purchased from the MTBR classifieds. My intent with this bike was to build it up for those days when the Moots just seemed like too nice of a bike to ride. Days when it's rainy, muddy, super techie..etc. It has since morphed into a BOB trailer pulling machine for campouts with friends. I've recently outfitted it with Old Man Mountain racks to eliminate the BOB and am excited about trying them out.

That's all for now.....the only bikes on the above list that I currently own are the Strong, Moots and Curtlo. I'm super happy with all three and don't see myself making any significant frame investments in a while. 

Fun thread

B


----------



## moonbeam (Dec 21, 2004)

*Forget the Juice...*



donkey said:


> And since my sweet girl lurks here.....*another * Moots Mooto-x built with their new sliding dropouts would do wonders for me
> 
> B


Did the word "another" stand out to anyone else there? Hm....I'll get right on the new Moots for ya. And, Dear Santa, I'd like to edit my request...

A Wily with the swoopy toptube, headbadge, Wily fork, and sliding dropouts. Thanks!


----------



## mward (Apr 7, 2004)

Hmmm I like this. And I'd rather contribute here than in the main board.

1. A purple huffy 20" with a banana seat and coaster brakes. Later I put a bmx seat on it, and hand brakes, and my friends and I learned how to modify a coaster hub so it freewheeled. Then I broke the frame jumping it off ramps out in the street. 

2. A Triumph '10 speed' touring bike. I painted it. Rode it like mad. Painted it again. Rode it until I was in college. It went through many iterations and later my mom sold it at a garage sale. Doh!

3. A huffy bmx style bike. Bent the frame jumping it off ramps. Also really enjoyed this bike, had skyway mags on it and I rode the tar out of it.

4. Centurion road bike. Bought this from a guy for 50 bucks when I bought his trainer. It was a good ride, I have no idea what happened to it. I think I traded it for a weight bench later.

5. Specialized Stumpjumper M2 FS (1993) first mountain bike. I still have the frame hanging in my garage and raced it in races last year. A great bike. Very durable.

Now begins the long dark intermission of being in college, smoking, drinking, and not riding. The dark ages.

6. Specialized Stumjumper fsr (2003). Bought in colorado. It was nice but a little too loosey goosey in the rear end and my weight felt like it was all way in the back over the rear wheel. Funny handling.

7. Trek something or other mountain bike bought used (xc hardtail) so I could hork the fork and the wheels off of it. Resold quickly.

8. Sworks Epic 2004 - fun bike but at this point I had started to realize that a 29er might be a better option. I think deep in my heart of hearts that I realized this bike and I didn't love eachother. I always felt akward and 'off' on this bike. She threw me a few times too and it hurt.

9. Kona Jake - love riding this thing. Wife has one too. Still have it and use it for all road/dirt road training rides.

9.5 Old peuteot 10 speed that I turned into a fixie. It's my roll around town bike.

10. WaltWorks 29er. Mmmm... big wheels. This bike is dreamy and fun to ride. An instant bond. I got it and immediately raced it, without really riding it first. It has no bad habits and is my favorite bike.

11. will be a SS 29er. money is tight right now but I know I want one so one of these days...

Hmmm... funny, I thought I was a bigger bike whore than that. Maybe cause I'm remembering my wife's bikes too. 

Thanks for the good thread. Nice to reminisce about the old steeds.


----------



## Team Pro Laps (Jul 1, 2004)

*Takes me back.....*

1) First bike was a pretty "English racer" under the Christmas tree --- my mom must have been a genius to understand that is really what I needed as a 6th grader. We lived on a military base, a very safe place to ride a bike. This bike went with me to college and was stolen off the porch or my house in junior year. 
2) A relative helped me get a replacement: Motobecane road bike -- down tube shifters -- this must have been around 1970. This bike was ridden probably thousands of miles as my only form of transportation for many, many years as a bike commuter (at that time it just meant you didn't have a car). Moved to Colorado in 1979 and continued riding it for several years -- then it slowly rusted into oblivion. 
3) Now ex-husband got a loan to go to grad school in Flagstaff, AZ. As soon as we got there we headed straight to the bike shop and used school loan money to buy two new, red Hard Rock mountainbikes -- no suspension. Never rode it off trail until I was single again and living in Durango. Got a pair of Velociraptors and headed to the bottom of this trail everybody talked about --- Hermosa Creek. This was such an awesome experience -- it was really amazing to ride on a trail. I loved it! Pure bliss. 
4) New boyfriend was a biker (roadie + mountain) and convinced me that only full suspension did the trick. 
5) Dropped boyfriend but got a Proflex 865 in Santa Fe on the way to moving back to Texas. Really liked that bike. Used to just look at it and admire the lines. Eventually changed the Girven front suspension to a Manitou fork &things got MUCH better right away. 
6) Le Mond Buenos Aires r**d bike-- it never really fit -- lots of achy miles on that ride. 
7) 2003: Santa Cruz Juliana "Cush Tail" (hard tail with suspension seat post). What an awesome, fantastic bike! Full circle -- some of the money used to buy it came from a small inheritance when my mom passed away. It opened up an entire new world of riding -- started racing. Thought this would be my last ride, since I was thinking of myself as a really OLD rider (in my 50s). 
2005: 
8) Titus Racer X . MMMMM, What a great, fun ride! Built up from a used frame & parts from the Juliana
Got married to a cyclist 
9) The Juliana is being reconstituted as a commuter bike. 
7) Specialized Dolce r**d bike. gotta put in those base miles 
Still enjoy riding, looking at and thinking about bikes. Ahh, so little time, so many bikes still to be ridden!
Epic, Blur, Trance, 100mm Titus Racer X or Motolight? They are out there, just waiting!


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*i played on passion but here's the recap...*

~15 bikes total... (cut & paste from passion)

1. a red trike
2. a pink bike that my dad accidentally ran over with the car (because i left it lying in the driveway)
3. a teal bike to replace the pink one
4. a 1976 Motobecane Nomad (36 cm frame...which i restored a few years ago and it currently sits as "art" in my bedroom - this was my first 10-speed style bike. i desperately wanted one because that's what all my friends had but i was about 1/2 the size of all my friends and they didn't make cool 10-speed-like bikes for 4'2"/50 lb kids in the mid-70s. my parents looked high and low to find me this bike and i rode it from the time i was about 10 until i got #5. ironically, when i took up road riding/racing in 2000 i ended up riding on a team with the guy that owned the shop where we bought the bike. he had long since sold the shop but it was kinda cool to come full circle like that. he helped me with the restoration.)
5. a 1981 Urago (rode this bike till i was tall enough to ride #6)
6. a 1976 Motobecan Nomad (~51 cm frame inhereted from my mom after she stopped riding....bought at the same time as the 36 cm frame) 
7. a 1997 Univega hybrid (first bike i bought as an adult)
8. a 1998 Mongoose Surge (POS...my 1st mtn bike - i still have the frame)
9. a 1999 Trek 8000 (warrantied for a 2001 frame that i still have and ride)
10. a 2000 Bianchi Giro (road bike - currently my trainer bike)
11. a 2001 Trek 5200 (road bike - still riding this - rode it to work to day, in fact)
12. a 2002 Dean Ace 3.0 (custom frame - hated this bike with a passion and sold the frame a year after i bought it)
13. a 2004 pink Surly 1x1(la belle dame en rose)
and
14. a 2005 Titus Racer X (my dream bike realized)

15. oh, and i'm 1 set of brake calipers away from building up a 3x1 franken-commuter bike with a POS steel Nashbar road frame and a pile of parts from my parts bin.

the current stable includes 9 of those bikes: 
'76 Motobecan Nomad (36 cm)
'81 Urago (in the attic waiting to be restored)
Mongoose (frame only but i probably have enough parts lying around to make it a full bike)
Trek 8000
Bianchi Giro
Trek 5200
Surly
Titus
commuter

rt


----------



## konahottie_311 (May 26, 2005)

*good stuff*

I should let my BF read this and then I won't look so crazy for wanting another bike soo here goes
1) A purple (have no idea what kind) bike with the banana seat. Late 70's 
2) I faintly rememeber a 5 speed something or other after that
3) did'nt ride bikes forever...was riding horses,skating,swim team, track..bla bla bla...oh bikes there you are again...big blue tank from wal-mart 96..oh yeah this sport is fun
4)First Kona Hanana 97
5)Kona Cinder Cone 01
6)Kona (are we seeing a pattern) Coiler...found freeriding
7)plan on the new bike this spring Kona Kikapu for the 3 xc races i want to do this summer..and going to see if i can turn the Hanana frame into a commuter SS 
8)ooops almost forgot the beautiful blue crusier with white wall tires and crome everywhere but that was given to me and it needs some work this winter. K


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

Hmm, I missed this totally on Passion, but since the boys are playing here too, so will I. I've had a lot of bikes, but almost all were bought used so its not as bad as it looks. At least that's what I tell myself. 

1--ca. 1963 Red Schwinn Pixie. Chrome fenders is the only thing I remember about it.
2--1967 Apple green Stingray. Still miss it. Freedom! Last seen in my cousin's barn.
3--1971 Apple green Stingray with 5sp. Feh. Never liked it as much as the other stingray. Had it until a couple of years ago when I traded it for #s 17 and 18
4--1973 Vista Esquire (the equivalent of a Varsity). Good Jr Highschool beater 10 speed.
5--1972 Raleigh Super Course. Rode it all the way through high school, including my first century long before I knew what a century was. Stolen in college. My first real bike. I still miss it. Learned to wrench on it too.
6-10--A series of mostly junkyard beaters for getting around campus. One was a 1957 Schwinn Corvette though. Beautiful bike. Black with chrome fenders and whitewall tires. 
11-1985 Rockhopper. Hated that bike, perhaps because there were few places to really ride it in north central Florida at the time. Traded it for #12
12--Windsor road bike. POS. Traded for #13
13--1978 Raleigh Comptetition GS (used). What north central Florida lacked in trails it more than made up for in road. I became a roadie and fell in love with old Campy parts.
14--1984 Trek 760 (bought used as a frame and fork and swapped the Raleigh parts over). I still have this frame and use it as my winter fixed gear. Reynolds 531 is dreamy. 
15--1986 Jamis Dakota. Stags Head Deore components, Suntour roller cams. Heavy and not much good on a trail. So far I'm batting zero in my MTB efforts but I still love this bike for some reason (I think its the brakes). Its in the basement. 
16--1990 Stumpjumper. At last a trail bike I liked! Still in use as my commuter with occasional forays onto dirt to keep it happy. 
17+18--Matching Schwinn lightweights, a Racer and Breeze, from 1973. Cherry! 
19--Specialized Allez ( bought as a frame and fork). This is an NOS from the mid 80s, just like in American Flyers. Its my current roadie and still has some parts from that old Raleigh on it. I just made the jump to 9sp this year, but I'm still running friction levers on the downtube.
20--1999 GF Sugar 2. Bouncy. Hated it. But it allowed me to convert the Stumpy to SS. No looking back from there.
21--2002 1x1. The ant bike. Donated to my sweetie when I got
22--2004 Voodoo Dambala, also an SS. 29 inch wheels suit me.
23--and just recently I found a NIB 1990 Burley Duet tandem that I captain for my sweetie or my 6 year old.


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

donkey said:


> I'm super happy with all three and don't see myself making any significant frame investments in a while.
> Fun thread
> B


hmmm.... oh really?

Donkey quote as of Christmas Eve....



donkey said:


> I think I'm getting the new bike itch...yep, I am. That's an itch right there.


I guess we'll have to analyze the words "significant" "frame" and "investements." oh yes..and "while."


----------



## MTBmoose (Dec 31, 2003)

*Little pink bike!*

Moonbeam, is this a little like that old pink bike you were referring to:

"3. Pink no-name road bike, 650c front, 700c rear, downtube shifters...wish I still had that little beauty. Not sure where she went."

My wife calls it "the poodle". It was her first road bike, given to her by a good mountain biking friend of ours.

Enjoy,

joe
spokane, wa


----------



## moonbeam (Dec 21, 2004)

MTBmoose said:


> Moonbeam, is this a little like that old pink bike you were referring to:
> 
> My wife calls it "the poodle". It was her first road bike, given to her by a good mountain biking friend of ours.
> 
> ...


Oh wow, this is soo similar! The bike I had was all pink without the fancy metallic flake, and probably ended up in a thrift store somewhere in Nashville...so who knows where she is now. Thanks for the flashback.


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

*Starting with the Big Wheel...*

1. Big Wheel. it had holes in the front wheel, so I put gravel inside.

2. Pink dirt bike. It said Thunder Rose on the number plate. I was five and couldn't reach the pedals. My Dad put pedal blocks and training wheels on it for me. Didn't learn to ride without the training wheels till I was 8.

3. Red 24" wheel Free Spirit 10 speed from sears. Got it for my 12th birthday.

4. 92 Trek Singletrack. Purchased for college. Soon after, I learned to take it apart when I accidentally got my first mechanic's job.

5. Mongoose IBOC Pro with FULL XTR and the Toblerone toptube. Purchased when a few months of wrenching taught me what nice components were.

6. Bianchi Grizzly full suspension bike. Traded my IBOC to a messenger for this bike in much worse condition because it fit me better. Used my best smile to get all of my boyfriend's extra White Industries components and to convince the Bianchi rep to give me a new rear shock. Had the bike stripped and painted perfect Celeste with new decals and took it on my first Moab trip.

7. Rain City custom road bike. Custom for someone else.

8. Team Marin steel hardtail MTB. One of the best riding bikes I have ever had. Took it to Utah.

9. Litespeed road bike. My first race bike. The boyfriend mentioned earlier became husband, and he built it up with all of his Campy Victory part (technically now OUR Victory parts ;-).

10. Diamondback BMX bike. Rode it to bars. Hurt shins when drunk.

11. Pogliahi track bike. Had been crashed by Rene Duprel. A frame builder friend fixed it and gave it to me. Discovered that velodromes are really really fun.

12. Marin Mount Vision Pro - back to squishy bikes. Rode it in California. After years of riding in Washington, finally understood why GTs had 69 degree head angles.

13. Marin Stelvio. Who knew that Marin made such beautiful road bikes? It was my first TT bike and with white TriSpokes, was ultra pimpy.

14. Cannondale Tandem. Not the right bike for us. Had ridden a Rodriguez custom tandem that belonged to a friend. The Rod was a race bike. The cannondale was built for cruising. Stoker cockpit waay too short for me. We sold after 3 rides.

15. Marin custom Cyclocross bike, built in Italy. The builder called and wanted me to describe the color I wanted. Since he was Italian, and Pantani had just wont the Giro, I said Maglia Rosa. Soon after, I had my first Pink bike.

16. Cannondale CAAD 4 race bike from team. Good dependable crit bike.

17. Cannondale CAAD 5 race bike from team. see above.

18. Cervelo P3 TT bike. Zipps, DA, Vision. Man that thing was fast.

19. Orbea Dama Race bike. My love affair with the Basques begin. These guys make amazing small bikes.

20. Orbea Dama Race bike. Bike #19 damaged in shipping back from nationals.

21. Panasonic mixte frame converted to fixed gear road training bike for winter use. UGLY. It had "Excelsior Mk IV" written in sharpie on the top tube. (Is it still a top tube if it is a mixte frame?)

22. Orbea Dama Race bike. New season, new frame color.

23. Orbea Airplane frame built into fixed gear to replace #21.

24. Santa Cruz Superlight. Full XTR, Cross Max wheels and retirement from road racing.

25. Redline Monocog. Stolen. Missed. It had a saddle that I had raced on the entire previous season installed on it. No amount of money can buy that kind of breaking-in time.

26. Bianchi SiSS. Awesome little bike. As much FSA stuff as I can squeeze onto it, including the XC-300 wheels. Took it to Utah. Man, I missed Utah.

27. Orbea Opal road bike. DA with Ksyriums, of course. I may not be racing, but I have to roll like I am.

28. Kona Cowan. Pike, DeeMax wheels. Learning how to ride flat pedals - this time with more skill than on bike #10

29. The "Buckler". Traded 2 burritos to the mechanics at the local shop for it. Mixte beach cruiser used for rides to the Venice pier and coffee. Super rusty. Love it.


----------



## SSchick (Nov 5, 2005)

1) 1998 Some heavy heavy Schwinn bike

2) 1999 A GT that I hated

3) 2000 A Slingshot that I loved until I rode another bike

4) 2001 Litespeed Ocoee one of the best bikes I’ve ever owned and I’ll never get rid of

5) 2001 LeMond rode bike 

6) 2003 Giant NRS Air

7) 2005 Airbourne W.A.S.P.

8) 2005 Kone Chute

9) 2005 Turned the Litespeed into a singlespeed and sold the Giant

10) 2005 Haro X3

11) 2005 Beater 10 speed that I found 

12) 2005 A Quiring custom built singlespeed

13) 2005 Kona NUNU commuter

14) 2005 Intense 5.5

15) 2005 Specialized Big Hit


Geez….I’ve spent a lot of money in 2005! Good thing 3 of those bikes were gifts from the most wonderful boyfriend in the world!


----------

